# The Glee Project-Season 2-Spoilers to Date



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone watching the new season?

I am sorry they sent Maxfield home-that Tyler kid has a bad attitude-"I'm slipping - I'm gonna fall - I don't like this song..."  
Some of the mentors see it as perfectionism but I don't! 

I am bad with names but I am going to really try-the blind kid, Mario, I love him...what a great attitude he has...he was into the dancing, and you could tell he took all the feedback they gave him - and I think they were honest with him, they didn't sugarcoat anything - and he is going to use it and get better. 

Do we all remember Dani from "America's Got Talent" last year? She was the one who sang the funny song about looking like Justin Bieber... Nice to see her in another element.

Blake is cute, and also a little goofy-cute like they said, I like him. He seems natural on camera, and at ease with the others. :up::up:

...What do others think???


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I tivo'ed the one from 2 days ago and will watch it tonight.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

My wife and I watched it the other night. Not bad. Still too early to get to know everyone. But a couple of thoguhts:

We thought that Danni was the same girl as AGT, but weren't sure until later in the episode.

I like the gal in the wheelchair, Ali. I think she has spunk.

The girl that won both the homework assignment (Shanna?) had better watch out and not win everything. She is really good, but, as Marisa found out last season, that can be a disadvantage. When you don't have to perform for Ryan, he doesn't get to know you. If he doesn't know you, he likely to get rid of you. I think, last season, Damien being in the bottom 3 so much helped him. Ryan saw him so much, he figured out a character for him (and Rory, not suprisingly, was exactly like Damien.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> We thought that Danni was the same girl as AGT, but weren't sure until later in the episode.


Yeah, how far did she last on AGT? It's weird that they don't even mention it.

Strangely, there are two episodes that are supposedly episode 201. This week's and next week's. (The 'casting' episode was 200)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It seems that the cast this year isnt as good as last years. Havent seen any one outstanding so far. The transgender guy reminds me of the short guy that tried out last year. Seems to have a chip on his shoulder and ready to blame a lot of different things on everything but him being bad. I dont see a character on Glee for him. If they keep adding more gay/cross dressing/transgender cast members I think they will lose viewers. What was suppose to be a show showcasing young singers/dancers with deverse backgrounds and up bringings is becoming Ryan's personal platform for gay rights.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mattack said:


> Yeah, how far did she last on AGT? It's weird that they don't even mention it.
> 
> Strangely, there are two episodes that are supposedly episode 201. This week's and next week's. (The 'casting' episode was 200)


IIRC, Dani made it to one of the live shows but no farther...I know, I expected them to say something about how she looked like Justin Bieber or AGT....but nothing so far...

And I missed the casting special, downloading it off VOD now, thanks


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Someone left before the second week? /rolleyes


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

This weeks show was really bad. They should just get rid of all of them and start over. The heavey set girl has got to go. She was told not to do the wedding dance move and she went and did it. Plus shes been argueing with the creators. Again the transgender guy played the surgery card for his bad performance. He has also got to go.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> Yeah, how far did she last on AGT? It's weird that they don't even mention it.


They probably want people to think she "just decided to audition like everybody else, and just like you can for Season 3." If too many people recognize her from AGT, people will think that you have to "already be in the business" in order to have a chance to get on, and never mind that, of the four "winners" from Season 1, Damian McGinty and Lindsay Pierce were "submitted through industry channels" (although Damian says he submitted an audition through MySpace as well).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> If too many people recognize her from AGT, people will think that you have to "already be in the business" in order to have a chance to get on


Naw - 
I think some people want a break so bad they just go from one reality talent show to another. 
This isn't the first time that contestants have failed on one and shown up on another.

There is no reason for The Glee Project to promote AGT.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, gotta hand it to them; they're doing a pretty good job of spreading the "heel" role on this show around. Four weeks, three different people I've wanted to leave the show. 

For the week of 6/26, I think the right person went home. Tyler's only claim to fame was that he was transgender; otherwise, he was completely uninteresting. Still, Charlie... wow, I sort of hope they're editing it to make him look bad, and that he's not doing it all on his own.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'd love to know some explanation as to why sometimes they have them lipsynching, and sometimes they allow them to actually sing along to the playback, during the filming of the music video. I noticed that last year, it was almost exclusively lip synching, but now this year there are several instances where they are clearly singing along.

It's been my understanding, and it makes sense, that with a real music video, it is usually just easier to sing along with the playback, since they're almost never going to use on-set audio anyway. Plus, actually singing along "sells" the impression that the person is actually singing the audio track better than simply lipsynching does. (I heard somewhere that they don't even generally sing along well, since all the on-set audio is replaced anyway. The important part is just that it is in sync with the studio audio.)


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Well, gotta hand it to them; they're doing a pretty good job of spreading the "heel" role on this show around. Four weeks, three different people I've wanted to leave the show.
> 
> For the week of 6/26, I think the right person went home. Tyler's only claim to fame was that he was transgender; otherwise, he was completely uninteresting. Still, Charlie... wow, I sort of hope they're editing it to make him look bad, and that he's not doing it all on his own.


I think this is the case that all the contestants are fairly matched. I guess you can say that none of them stand out. Even this week, it felt like the mentors were looking for three people to put in the bottom three.

Overall, I am sort of blah with this cast. None of the guys impress me very much. Other than Charlie and Mario I would have a hard time remember who they were.

On the woman's side, there are better characters. Aylin is my favorite right now. She is probably not the best, but she is having fun. Lily is a little too much attitude for me. For a girl who claims to not have sexuality, Nellie sure worked it last night! :up:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Did I miss an ep? I just watched /what I thought was the most recent ep/ Vulnerability and no one got sent home.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Did I miss an ep? I just watched /what I thought was the most recent ep/ Vulnerability and no one got sent home.


Sexuality was last night.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> Sexuality was last night.


Ahh. Okay.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'd love to know some explanation as to why sometimes they have them lipsynching, and sometimes they allow them to actually sing along to the playback, during the filming of the music video. I noticed that last year, it was almost exclusively lip synching, but now this year there are several instances where they are clearly singing along.
> 
> It's been my understanding, and it makes sense, that with a real music video, it is usually just easier to sing along with the playback, since they're almost never going to use on-set audio anyway. Plus, actually singing along "sells" the impression that the person is actually singing the audio track better than simply lipsynching does. (I heard somewhere that they don't even generally sing along well, since all the on-set audio is replaced anyway. The important part is just that it is in sync with the studio audio.)


Are you saying they replace the audio from the first number as well or just the video?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I'd love to know some explanation as to why sometimes they have them lipsynching, and sometimes they allow them to actually sing along to the playback, during the filming of the music video. I noticed that last year, it was almost exclusively lip synching, but now this year there are several instances where they are clearly singing along.
> 
> It's been my understanding, and it makes sense, that with a real music video, it is usually just easier to sing along with the playback, since they're almost never going to use on-set audio anyway. Plus, actually singing along "sells" the impression that the person is actually singing the audio track better than simply lipsynching does. (I heard somewhere that they don't even generally sing along well, since all the on-set audio is replaced anyway. The important part is just that it is in sync with the studio audio.)


I'd bet they are still using the studio audio, not live stage sound, the reason behind actually singing the words when they lipsync is because you use different muscles when you actually sing compared to just mouthing the words and it can show.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, gotta hand it to them; they're doing a pretty good job of spreading the "heel" role on this show around. Four weeks, three different people I've wanted to leave the show.
> 
> For the week of 6/26, I think the right person went home. Tyler's only claim to fame was that he was transgender; otherwise, he was completely uninteresting. Still, Charlie... wow, I sort of hope they're editing it to make him look bad, and that he's not doing it all on his own.


Tyler's excuse for why he couldn't do anything was because it was "new" to him... please...

Mario doesn't own up to his mistakes, then when called on it says "some of you were worse".

Can't wait to see him go up in the bottom 3 again.

Charlie chest needs to learn to draw it in a bit. You can tell his mind is going a million miles an hour, he's extremely creative.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I posted this earlier in this tread and I am going to say it again. This is the worse group of people. I dont see how any of them could be given a part on Glee.
Did any of you also see the story about Jessica from Idol that she is going to be on the next season of Glee?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Langree said:


> I'd bet they are still using the studio audio, not live stage sound, the reason behind actually singing the words when they lipsync is because you use different muscles when you actually sing compared to just mouthing the words and it can show.


That's exactly my point.

Last season, it seemed that they almost exclusively lipsynched, which seems to be harder, rather pointless (since they never use the on-set audio anyway), and produces a less optimal result (because it doesn't look as much like you're actually singing - because you aren't.)

This season, they're doing more actual singing along, as I'd expect them to - but they're still doing quite a bit of lipsynching for some reason.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have to say I was duly impressed by Nellie...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> I have to say I was duly impressed by Nellie...


She is the favorite in our house too! I also like Abraham. Charlie has a phenomenal voice but surely needs to dial it down a bit. However, why is it that Tyler kept getting a pass because he's dealing with transgender issues but Charlie's ADD hasn't been mentioned since the beginning episode?

tta


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, yeah, I think I'm really starting to agree with the others that this is a rather weak cast this season. There are definitely a list of people I'd like to see leave, but I'm not seeing any that I'm really wanting to see more of on the show yet.

I partially want to give Charlie a pass because of the autism and ADHD, but he's really getting on my nerves... and if he's getting on my nerves, imagine Robert, Zach, and Nikki trying to deal with him. His odd personality interaction issues are far more pronounced for him than any others I've interacted with that have autism. His tendency to improvise melody and lyrics during the last chance is also really getting quite irritating.

I think that Mario was the right one to go home this week. His singing is definitely quite good, but his acting is just not there at all, and he's really got an ego problem, even still after being called on it. I'm hoping Charlie goes next.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Huh... I guess there isn't a lot of interest in this show. Granted, I'm not even getting to it until now either, so... 

It's about time for Charlie to be sent home. I'm sorry, but he's far too impulsive, partially because he is a very creative individual and partially because of his ADHD. And because of his autism, he doesn't have the self-restraint he needs, and doesn't seem to have had anyone that has helped him to learn how to fake it. Also, as they've said every week so far, his instincts for acting choices have all been odd.

I don't get why Nellie is so in her head -- or why she was so nervous about the whole swimsuit thing. From what I could see, I don't think she had anything to be nervous about. I think she looks good. (As an aside, she sort of reminds me of Tina Majorino a little bit.) If she would get out of her head, I think she would be one of the ones I'd want to see more of on Glee.

I think my other favorite right now is still Aylin, and right now, I think she's my bet to win it all. I think Ryan already has a character written for her.

Unrelated to the actual competition. I was trying to figure out why Nikki Anders looked so familiar to me. I then looked it up - I had actually seen her years and years ago. She was one of the founding members of the contemporary Christian group Avalon. That was before she was married, and still went by Nikki Hassmann. Just one of those interesting connection things.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Picking up for the last two weeks.

Unfortunately it was time for Nellie to go last week. But I don't think the mentors did her any favors with her roles in the videos. Despite her obvious insecurities with her sexuality, the constantly put he in the "be sexy" role. Too bad she did realize, she was good at it. 

Too bad to see Abraham go this week. He tried too hard. I am not sure what he was trying to accomplish with coming back to argue with Ryan and e mentors. 

Wow, that video shoot had to be brutal! What, 30+ takes? The cast had to be exhausted after the shoot. Erik and the mentors certainly did the cast no favors with some of the scenes. Double Dutch while trying to sing? And poor Aly. She had to make the basket from her wheelchair?

The one thing I like about this show is that it seems like the cast really cares for each other. 

Right now, I think the choice is between Lily and Aylin. Both are very outgoing and have shown good acting and singing skills. Both present obvious characters that Ryan could write for. I do see Aly as possible dark horse. I wouldn't mind seeing any of these three on the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I get that the theme was tenacity - but come on, guys, this video shoot was just flat out mean. To expect them to do all that physical activity, still sing their words, and look like they're enjoying it, all in a one-shot is just stupid... but then to expect Aly to make a basket, shooting backwards blind over her shoulder at the very end? And then to make them do the whole thing all over again if she misses? WTF?

I don't know what Abraham was thinking to blunder back in while the judges had already started their deliberations, only to basically whine at them? Nothing good was going to come of that.

Did I hear them correctly complaining that Lily was "too theatrical" today - only for them to give her a big song from "Funny Girl"? The irony is thick here. And speaking of Lily, I don't know why she was getting so bent out of shape about being told that she has a big voice. That's not an insult, it's an observation... and if she can't learn how to sing in a group, she's in trouble if she expects to sing as a part of New Directions.

Unfortunately, I'm still of the opinion that I don't look forward to any of these people on the show.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> The girl that won both the homework assignment (Shanna?) had better watch out and not win everything. She is really good, but, as Marisa found out last season, that can be a disadvantage. When you don't have to perform for Ryan, he doesn't get to know you. If he doesn't know you, he likely to get rid of you. I think, last season, Damien being in the bottom 3 so much helped him. Ryan saw him so much, he figured out a character for him (and Rory, not suprisingly, was exactly like Damien.)


CALLED IT!

I felt bad for Shanna. She has the potential to be a good singer/actress. But, quite frankly, the last thing Glee needs is another generic blonde. Ryan can hire hundreds of actresses just like Shanna. On the other hand, Aylin is one in a million.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

LOVED the cameo by Figgins in the video!!!!!! (Romanticality week)


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

I was surprised that they actually sent home two after Ryan asked about whether they should. I was glad, just didn't really expect it. When they brought up the possibility I hoped it would be Lily and Michael. Now let's see if they decide to use all three in some episodes a they did last year.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Rickvz said:


> I was surprised that they actually sent home two after Ryan asked about whether they should. I was glad, just didn't really expect it. When they brought up the possibility I hoped it would be Lily and Michael. Now let's see if they decide to use all three in some episodes a they did last year.


Well, according to the previews...



Spoiler



Ryan is picking only ONE winner this year. That is what Robert says at the beginning of the ep. And at the end, Ryan says, "The winner of the Glee Project, Season 2, is...."

We will see if that holds true, or if they decide to give 1 "winner" a 7-ep arc and the other 2 cameos, or just one winner a 7-ep arc.



I was not shocked they sent Michael home, he is kind of boring, esp when compared to Blake. But I thought they may have kept Lily for the finale.

I dunno-if there is only one winner, I'd bet on Aylin. She has an interesting story. Allie is interesting, but how can they make her a b**ch? And that one writer had a good point about Blake-where is his pain? How is he an outsider?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> Well, according to the previews...
> 
> * SPOILER *
> 
> ...


First. Did you see his acting in the video? Seems like the writer did not.

Second. Since when do they need to write to the actor? Are the people on Glee really who they are? I don't think so. The kid can act.

Third. What about someone who is NOT in pain who just likes to sing and dance. Glee is ignoring well adjusted kids and is being non-inclusive. Why do they all have to be broken? Seems to me that Blaine is not really broken and it works.

Fourth. Go with the guy who said you pick a star. They all agree Blake is a star.

All that. Aylin will probably win cause Ryan want to explore Islam.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> First. Did you see his acting in the video? Seems like the writer did not.
> 
> Second. Since when do they need to write to the actor? Are the people on Glee really who they are? I don't think so. The kid can act.
> 
> ...


You make some good points.


Spoiler



Maybe Ryan will reconsider and give all 3 a chance!



..and FWIW, maybe we haven't seen Blaine's "pain" yet. Just sayin' ...

..should be an exciting finale!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> You make some good points. * SPOILER *
> 
> ..and FWIW, maybe we haven't seen Blaine's "pain" yet. Just sayin' ...
> 
> ..should be an exciting finale!


I like all who made it to the top 5. Pretty special group. Hope we see something of them all.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

All 5 of them were great. Its too bad who they sent home had nothing to do with talent and everything to do with adding new different characters to the show. Wheelchair girl and Muslim girl are in. Based on talent, I would have sent Muslim girl home and also Lilly. Lilly has the best pipes period. But, she does not know how to share the spotlight.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I really liked their movie trailer. Not that I'd see the movie, but it really turned out well. It was nice to see them all actually act.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think it's going to be a tough call.

I totally agreed with getting rid of Michael - he was kinda blah to me. And Lily was just too "much".

The remaining 3 are all good in their own ways - I actually think Aylin is the weakest of the three. Both Aly and Blake are better actors, and all 3 can sing. Aylin's advantage is that she is more "different" than the others. 

I am guessing that the 2 runner ups will get some screen time regardless - even if they stick with one winner this year, I would guess there will be a couple of episodes each for the runner ups. And frankly, some of the runner ups from last year did a better job in their brief appearances than the winners did in their 7 episode arcs...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Good point, probably all 3 will end up with something. My prediction is wheelchair girl wins, hot guy second, Muslim girl last.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is The Glee Project online and/or will they likely rerun the whole season? I'm almost positive I missed one episode, but will start catching up on the other two after that I have recorded after the olympics end.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Is The Glee Project online and/or will they likely rerun the whole season? I'm almost positive I missed one episode, but will start catching up on the other two after that I have recorded after the olympics end.


If it is like previous seasons, the day of the final episode, they air a marathon of all the episodes from the season.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> If it is like previous seasons, the day of the final episode, they air a marathon of all the episodes from the season.


They are. All but the casting special. Marathon starts 8/14 at 10am eastern.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, thanks, I saw this in the guide data. I am pretty sure I only missed one in the middle (around ep 5), even though I only kept track after that. (Might record all of them if I have space..)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So I just watched the last episode.

Any thoughts on the winner?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I didnt even bother recording the final. The whole group were losers to me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought they had some great people this time! It was a very close finale.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> So I just watched the last episode.
> 
> Any thoughts on the winner?


Well it shocked me. And I am completely disappointed in the choice. Blake's a nice guy and good actor, but his type (white bred male) are a dime a dozen. Glee has a bunch of them already.

Ally hips the epitome of a handicapable person. She was flirty and fun. Here choice of Popular for was perfect. As soon as she chose that song, I thought she won.

Aylin is a character that doesn't exist on TV anywhere. She could be a huge inspiration to Muslims. Ryan Murphy is not shy about using actors to give a voice to discriminated groups (see Chris Coffer and Alex Newell) Aylin would have fit the role perfectly. And Amber Riley was right, she NAILED Adele's song.

I wish we could hear why Ryan and the mentors chose Blake because I can't see it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was rooting for Aly. There was just something about her the entire show - and I think a lot of the "audience" at the finale felt the same way.

I suspect we will see both Aly and Aylin making appearances during the season.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

All of the Glee contestants were talented. Any of the last 8 could be on Glee and do a great job. What was the criteria for getting to the last 3? For two of them it was because they were "different" and could enable the Glee writers to write about these differences. Remember the disclaimer at the end of each episode where it mentions that the producers and network can have input into the selection process.

What were the reasons for choosing the winner? I don't watch Glee but Ryan said they were losing a couple seniors this year. If either/both of those were hot leading man type guys, there is your answer. Who watches Glee? What are the demographics of people who watch? Is the average viewer male? female? young? old? straight? gay? Its pretty obvious that all of these are viewers of Glee, but which(if any) is dominant? Are the most common viewers the type who want to see hot guys?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I was completely shocked. I was sure one of the girls was going to get it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't watch the last couple yet.. but it was annoying that during the marathon, they had commercials talking about the finale and the final 3 contestants.. ANNOYING!!! SPOILERS!!!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

From a writing standpoint, it would be hard to sell her as anything beyond "Artie 2.0, the handicapped person in Glee Club". 

There were no real standouts for me this year.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was shocked too...Blake is great, I am happy for him...but I thought Ryan would give Ally and Aylin shorter arcs. Will be excited to see Blake on Glee...


----------

